# I Wish I Could...



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

SEE the print on this forum! I somehow hit the wrong key or something, and all of a sudden the whole forum practically fits on one page and is so tiny I can barely see it :doh: 

Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Try hitting your "Ctrl" button on your keyboard...then scroll up or down...on your mouse if you can.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

:sigh: Didn't work KW. Thanks for trying though...

I have a laptop so the "mouse" is the little finger pad -- but I tried that and the arrow keys to scroll too... nothing.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh darn...I don't know what else you could try...maybe a wireless mouse with a scroller and try it...but i'm not sure any other ways to make the print bigger.  :hug: Are other websites like this...or just TGS?


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Just this one. And it happened suddenly while I was typing something on the forum -- a private message :shrug: Hrrruummmpphhh!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Try what Kylee said, but use the + key instead of scrolling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is it just The Goat spot with the issue? Or, is it your Internet explorer?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I dunno how to fix it, but I hope you figure it out! How annoying!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Yay! You're all back! Thank you Linz! I pressed and held down the control key then + and it worked!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

YAY!!! Glad you got it fixed!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

YIPEE!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: :clap:


----------

